# Crazy Foxtailing



## PencilHead (Jul 12, 2011)

These girls look almost obscene.  They got a date with fate this Friday evening too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2011)

Very Cool.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

Sure looks like Dank too me..Shoot me your Addy and Ill be more than Happy to come help friday


take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2011)

what variety Pencil? They look ready huh. Enjoy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2011)

Need pics without the HPS to See how pretty she really is.


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks much, everyone.  Rose, I know I'm not chuck-worthy yet, but it's my own creation.  I took a couple of cheap strains and crossed them.  Cannacopia's BC Roadkill X Joey Weed's C-99xA11.  It's a rocketship to the moon in a really old Heineken bottle.  It's got everything I want but an incredible yeild--hard as I try, even with my severe style, I can't pull over 8 out of a plant.


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2011)

I love when a strain foxtails.....those look very Dank PH. Didn't know you were a chucker.....


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 12, 2011)

OOOh yeah, I'm a bad motherchucker, alright.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2011)

So, you bad motherchucker pencil, you get eight ounces out of one plant dried bud???? Talk to me.


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 13, 2011)

Got a weird style.  Search *flattop* here on the forum.  I veg out waaay long, bring the canopy up from the bottom by 4 to 6 mains which leaves me about 20 big nug sites before topping, then I severely lolipop so I have only the one big nug on each, then I arbor them on these green plant trellis things I got from Depot so that every bud has pretty much equal lighting.  A nice big widow, I can/have pulled 14 off of.  Generally, I pull around 10 or 12.  BUT, I only run 3 or 4 at the time.  I run tons of lumens, use a commercial coco mix, have an 18K mini-split AC unit in 4.5' X 8".


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, thank you.


----------



## Hick (Jul 13, 2011)

you dang motherchuckers stop chucking my mother.. 

pretty buds


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2011)

Hick, yo mamma!


----------

